# Abdominal wall mass



## codedog (Sep 21, 2009)

Confused about this one :

 DIAGNOSIS : Abdominal  wall mass 

Procedure : A  1-1/2 incision was made through the previous right lateral aspect of the healed Pfannenstiel incision. Electrocautery was used to dissect through the subcutaneous tissue downb to the abdominal wall. The palpable abnormality was identified. It involved the external layers of the fascia of the right lower abdominal wall. Thiswas excised. It did not apperar infected. The fascia was reinforced in this area with two Ethibond sutures. The wound was irrigated with normal saline, inspected, and found to be hemostatic. The subcutaaneous tissues was closed with 3-0 Vicryl sutures and staples used to close the shin. Sterile dressings were applied. 10cc  of 0.25 Marcaine with epinephrine were injected for local anesthesia. Path report came back as endometriosis  

 Any ideas?  The doctor office booked 22900, I dont think that is the code . thanks


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 21, 2009)

look at codes 49203-49205.


----------

